# Hand torque



## emac0408 (Oct 26, 2007)

When I relax my shoulder/arm/hand, i torque the bow to the left a bit (i'm a lefty), but on the shot, it still falls straight forward without kicking out left or right. I can very consistently repeat this torquing hand position. I have been trying to find a completely neutral and repeatable position on my hand for 3 months, but it doesn't appear to exist with my body mechanics. 

So... Is the purpose of positioning the bow on the thumb pad to eliminate all rotational torque, or is it to get consistent torque?


----------



## emac0408 (Oct 26, 2007)

I guess i should focus my question more... At static, my sight pin is a little to the right of the string and my rest is a touch to the left. When I draw, the rotational torque against my hand brings the rest and sight into alignment... 

It seems to work fine at 20 to 40 yards, but will this arrangement cause problems that are amplified with distance?


----------



## Van Handle (Jan 30, 2005)

*Or you could do this?*

http://www.vanhandle.net


----------



## emac0408 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have seen your site before... it's definitely tempting. The grip is ingenious.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*try this*

Al Henderson suggest that you experiment with moving your thumb forward slightly. This repositions the joint in your wrist. You want to find the possition where the bow no longer tourqes. At first it will seem odd but it does work.

I use a pen to put a line on my hand and a line on the bow so I can measure the distance I have moved my thumb forward. I have done this with great success. If your a tounament shooter you may want to use this method to insure your grip is correct on each shot.

Also go to www.nitehawkarchery.com and read the article on shooting from a tree stand. This will help you also.

Good luck


----------



## emac0408 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Ken. I like the line on the hand idea. Just to clarify, when you say "move the thumb forward," do you mean that i should move the riser toward the inside my hand in small increments?


----------

